# Putting Together a Modeling Portfolio



## Chipotles088 (May 25, 2008)

So recently I was approached by a lovely young lady looking for help putting together a modeling portfolio.  When I asked her what kind of modeling she was interested in doing, she mentioned commercial work, but also added that she was very interested in doing some swimsuit shots as well.

I've never put together a modeling portfolio before, and I'm really not sure what would go into a "commercial" one.  I've been searching the net, but I was wondering if anyone around here could give me a few more pointers.  And info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Alpha (May 25, 2008)

The commercial stuff is almost always editorial. i.e. there's some kind of story to it.

Some examples (these depend on your model's age):
In this summer's great new swimsuit, walking down the beach carrying a surfboard, talking to someone and looking like you're having a great time.

Coming out of a dressing room in some cute summer outfit, looking enthused and showing it off to friends.

Engaged in scintillating conversation at a coffee shop in a hot new top-- or close up of this season's shoes under the table, next to the shoes of some presumably hot guy.

Out on a hot date in a flashy new summer dress.

----------------------------

Bear in mind they don't have to involve other people but very often do. IIRC in the latest issue of Vanity Fair and I think a few other magazines there's a multi-page Dillon's spread with these kinds of shots. Definitely have a look.

A modeling portfolio MUST include two good head shots. For "commercial" emphasis, then a variety of editorial shots in a number of different settings. Your model needs to demonstrate versatility of the acting sort (in terms of pulling off these various settings), as well as versatility in pulling off various clothing styles.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Chipotles088 (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, thanks for the feedback!  I really wasn't sure where to start.


----------



## craig (May 26, 2008)

Commercial, editorial, whatever; the model will need a well rounded book. Generally photos in the categories of natural, high fashion, creative. Think long and hard on how the both of you will create these shots. Try and get someone to help with hair and make up. 

Love & Bass


----------

